# Buffalo Trace



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

So I was restocking my supply of Makers Mark yesterday and while browsing, I picked up a 750 of Buffalo Trace. I poured a neat glass later in the day while having a Camacho Coyolar, and holy cow, this is an awesome bourbon.

I'd love to give you guys some tasting notes, but my palate for bourbon is not that far developed. I will however, highly recommend that you try it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have enjoyed this a few times myself Eric, it's a nice bourbon.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Eric: 

I hope you are great.

I agree with you that this is a fine bourbon. In fact pretty much anything coming out of their distillery is pretty good.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Our local package store buys single barrel batches and it's become my bourbon of choice. Depending on the batch, I've had lots of pepper or none at all. Nice vanilla and caramel notes. Sweet, but not overly so. I like it better than Maker's Mark, but not as good as say, 4 Roses. It used to be about $18 a bottle, but getting upwards of 25 a bottle now.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice bourbon for the coin. I really like the company that makes this as they don't seem to gouge customers on their top-shelf offerings...


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Growing up in KY - I am slightly "into" bourbons. This is not a bad bourbon; however, is not my drinking bourbon even though it stays in my bar most always. You have to go with what tastes good to you.

I like BT as a mixing bourbon (particularly with a KY soda called Ale8 - it's like a spicy ginger ale). I am a fan of Maker's Mark as a "regular" bourbon - I like the sweeter taste as it is made from corn, wheat, and barley (iirc). For a sipping bourbon - I am able to get my hands on "George T Stagg" - only distributed once a year and from Buffalo Trace Distillery. Woodford Reserve is one of my favorites, as well.

Find what you like, and go with it.


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Buffalo Trace is my favorite Bourbon! I was in Portland, OR a while back on spring break with Wife and Daughter and went to a liquor store close to our hotel to get the wife something for a night cap and they had half gallons of buffalo trace and they were on sale! So I figured it was fate and bought a couple! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hokie said:


> I like BT as a mixing bourbon (particularly with a KY soda called Ale8 - it's like a spicy ginger ale). I am a fan of Maker's Mark as a "regular" bourbon - I like the sweeter taste as it is made from corn, wheat, and barley (iirc). For a sipping bourbon - I am able to get my hands on "George T Stagg" - only distributed once a year and from Buffalo Trace Distillery. Woodford Reserve is one of my favorites, as well.
> 
> Find what you like, and go with it.


Your post makes a lot of sense Hokie. The MM is a wheater (soft, subtle) and the WR is corn-heavy giving it a sweetness complemented by the oak - far from one-dimentional. I've never had Stagg, but compared to the other two you've cited BT has more rye zap to my palate. Important lesson for those who would buy a bottle of something beacause someone said "it's good". Horses for courses no?

And mixing BT would soften (or dilute) the rye zap making it more palatable for you...


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

I only like to drink whiskey neat, no ice, no water...is Buffalo Trace a good bourbon for that?

I seen some people mention they like to mix. I don't like mixing any whisky.

Do I need to mix this? Is it so harsh?


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

denarok said:


> I only like to drink whiskey neat, no ice, no water...is Buffalo Trace a good bourbon for that?
> 
> I seen some people mention they like to mix. I don't like mixing any whisky.
> 
> Do I need to mix this? Is it so harsh?


No need to mix at all, very smooth bourbon. My wife likes to mix and I cringe every time she grabs my buffalo trace and mixes sprite with it. Damn it woman that is what the cheap stuff is for :frusty:


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

TheFreakShow said:


> No need to mix at all, very smooth bourbon. My wife likes to mix and I cringe every time she grabs my buffalo trace and mixes sprite with it. Damn it woman that is what the cheap stuff is for :frusty:


LOL i laugh everytime at a bar and i hear someone ordering a good whiskey with soda...I am like what are you doing..


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It isn't available in NH.
I was just in MD and came home with 2 bottles.
Very nice in deed...


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

denarok said:


> LOL i laugh everytime at a bar and i hear someone ordering a good whiskey with soda...I am like what are you doing..


I have one brother who drinks industrial quantities of rotgut whiskey from huge plastic bottles (Hmmm... drinking a solvent from a petroleum based container, never really sounded sane). My OTHER brother drinks mid-ranged bourbons mixed with Diet Coke (WTF?).

Sheesh!

Joe


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

denarok said:


> I only like to drink whiskey neat, no ice, no water...is Buffalo Trace a good bourbon for that?
> 
> I seen some people mention they like to mix. I don't like mixing any whisky.
> 
> Do I need to mix this? Is it so harsh?


Pretty smooth, decent quality. But there's better stuff with more character for a few $ more. I'm awfully fond of the Evan Williams single barrel. Under $30. Nice stuff. Tried the 2001, and it was dandy, but heard that the 2000 was their "Tits" year. I found a store that had bottles from 2000 and it was wonderful. I did go back to discover the store had bottles from 4 different barrels. I wiped the shelf clean. Only 7 bottles, but I felt like I'd gotten away with theft.

And yes, straight is THE way to go with a good bourbon (or Single-Malt Scotch). I let it breathe for about 1/2 hour, then see if I want to dilute it with a drop or three (literally) of distilled water. It can really open up a good hooch. much more than that ruins the complexities.

Bourbon is great with gars, too.

Great bourbon review site:
BourbonEnthusiast.com • Bourbon Reviews

Hope to build up my palate with cigar nuances, don't mind if it takes a decade or so to get there.

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

BT is one of my favorites. Unfortunately I can't get it in Jersey so I have to shop while on the road.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a good, smooth, extra drinkable bourbon. I like a bit more "horns" though if you will. I prefer the harder edged pours to this, but I wouldn't turn down a glass. Great for the price!

My money is on Old Grandad bonded for less bread though...


----------



## bombman0513 (Sep 25, 2011)

If ever you find yourself around Louisville, KY,, and you are a bourbon fan, I HIGHLY recommend visiting some of the distilleries. Buffalo Trace is the oldest distillery in the US. It was placed where it is on the river in Frankfort, KY for the same reason that their bourbon is claimed to be the best in the world. In fact all of the Kentucky Straight is the BEST in the world for several reasons. #1 is the water which is coming from White Granite Limestone aquafers. I am not a huge fan of their standard BT line, however, their Blanton's single barrel is outstanding. George T. Stagg is another favorite. It is a corn whiskey with a little wheat unlike Makers Mark which is also a corn whiskey but uses more wheat which gives it it's sweeter taste. The only thing Maker's does that is different from most distilleries is in their aging process. They barrel it at the distillery and transport it by truck to aging houses in the surrounding counties and they also do something else that is different compared to Buffalo Trace and some other producers. Maker's Mark actually moves their barrels throughout the aging house from the top or bottom to the middle around the 3rd-4th year of aging. Buffalo Trace places their barrels in the aging houses on site of the distillery. They do not touch or move the barrels until they are done aging around 4-5 years. The middle floors of the aging house barrels are used for their premium bourbons. The upper and lower floors are used for the standard BT bourbon. Difference in aging techniques gives all the difference in flavors as well as where the barrels age and the barometric pressures, humidity and temperature too push and pull the whiskey in and out of the wood. The BT George T. Stagg bottles are pretty good, Blanton's single barrel and Van Winkle are always a good buy. They have a newer one out called Eagle. Its not what you expect from BT. BT also puts out a new Vodka, which is pretty good. Maker's is putting out a new product where they actually remove the bourbon from the barrel after aging, put in a few more scorched staves and replace the bourbon to age for several more months. Personally, I really didn't think the added flavors were worth the added cost, but it was pretty good. As you can tell, I am a Maker's and BT drinker. I try and get to the distilleries at least once a year. It is very interesting and you get FREE samples, plus the opportunity to purchase unreleased bottle before they hit the market. Currently BT is selling their Bourbon Creme which is amazing. Kind of like Bailey's Irish cream except they are using their bourbon. At Maker's you can dip your own bottle in their signature red wax seal. Its nostalgic.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Bourbon snob here. Sipping some GTS 2011 right now. 

"George T. Stagg is another favorite. It is a corn whiskey with a little wheat unlike Makers Mark which is also a corn whiskey but uses more wheat which gives it it's sweeter taste."

Nope. No wheat in GTS it's a RYE based bourbon. Maybe you were thinking of WLWeller, the BTAC release that's a wheater.

Previous poster said it well in that BT is a decent bourbon but 4R is definitely a step up taste-wise. I prefer the 4 Roses Small Batch to the Single barrel but all 3 Four Roses Standard offerings are very good. If you get into 4 Roses Barrel Proof 10 recipe, 4 Roses Barrel Selections, or 4 Roses anniversary Small Batch (formerly Mariage) or Single Barrel offerings you are in for a real treat. 

Makers is pretty much the Budweiser of Bourbons. Buffalo Trace has a line of bourbons with the Weller name on it that are wheated like Makers is. The standard Weller, Weller Special Reserve, is 90 proof and very comparable to Makers but with a significant price break depending on where you live. The 107 proof Old Weller Antique just cant be beat, and the BTAC WLWeller is a favorite of mine. Unfortunately BT stopped production of Weller Centennial 3 or 4 years ago. That is the best Weller and my favorite bourbon ever.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Buffalo Trace is the bourbon that got me into better bourbons than jim beam !


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I bought this because I read it was a solid bourbon and I wasn't risking a lot of money. Can't stand the stuff. Way too in your face, nothing subtle about it. It almost turned me off from bourbon forever. I just picked up some woodford reserve based on a recommendation and it is much better. But, I'll stick to buying scotch for now.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I bought this because I read it was a solid bourbon and I wasn't risking a lot of money. Can't stand the stuff. Way too in your face, nothing subtle about it. It almost turned me off from bourbon forever. I just picked up some woodford reserve based on a recommendation and it is much better. But, I'll stick to buying scotch for now.


Based on this review I think you should go buy a bottle of Old Grandad 114. Sounds like it's right up your alley.

Burnt Brownie pan goodness!


----------

